# Bachmann USRA 0-6-0



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

Hey all, was wondering if you could help me with something. I have two Bachmann USRA 0-6-0 locos and for some reason they keep derailing on right hand turnouts. Ive checked the turnouts and they are fine, all other locos, steam and diesel, run fine on them. Any thoughts?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Have you checked the wheel gauge on the 2 locos? That's the only thing I can think of...


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Get down as close as you can get. Use a flashlight. Run the loco as slow as you can go thru the switch and try to see exactly where/why it jumps. Check for level thru and across switch. No leading truck to help steer thru the switch.
Does it derail in both directions?


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

cole226 said:


> Get down as close as you can get. Use a flashlight. Run the loco as slow as you can go thru the switch and try to see exactly where/why it jumps. Check for level thru and across switch. No leading truck to help steer thru the switch.
> Does it derail in both directions?


Only derails forward


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

I ran both locos forward slowly and could not see what happened. They just struggled a bit and jumped of the track. They both come off right at the point where the two tracks go in different directions.


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Fire21 asked if you had checked gauge on the locos...??
Can you push them thru, sliding with no power, maybe detect interference?


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

You may find, if you use a finger to gently press all axles on the loco to one side, left or right doesn't matter, that your flanges don't line up. Make very sure all three axles are pressed firmly, but carefully, to one side and then hold the loco up to your eyes looking at it from the rear or from the front. You'll soon notice if one of the flanges doesn't line up. You want this:

<=)(=====)(=>, and not this: <)(======)(==> You'll see that, while all axles have wheelsets in gauge, they aren't situated properly along the lengths of their axles.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

I would check your wheel set. My 2-8-4 did this to me. It was only my 1218 that would jump. My 1225 would float right on through! Found out my front lead truck was off set. It would want to catch the frog as it went through. 
Good luck! & keep us updated! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

Ok i took the chassis apart and re-alligned the flanges, runs well now. Thx 4 the help


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Awesome!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Success! I hope you can store the fix somewhere handy and call on it again. Often we forget these tips, and have to relearn them years later. Even if it's just to do a complete check of the train room before leaving: nothing plugged in that shouldn't be (ever leave a soldering iron plugged in...happened to me, but I got lucky), power off to bars and appliances, dehumidifier back on...that kind of thing.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

The USRA Guy said:


> Ok i took the chassis apart and re-alligned the flanges, runs well now. Thx 4 the help


good deal!!     🇺🇸


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

Do any of you know how to give the USRA tender pick-ups? It cuts out slightly on certain sets of points and the jolt from the sudden stop sometimes derails my lighter rolling stock.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I added pickups to the Bachmann 0-6-0 tender. There are several ways it can be done. One is to use a piece of phosphor bronze wire touching the axle and a wire soldered to it.
Here is how I did mine:








Bachmann 0-6-0 switcher #4439


I have 4 Bachmann 0-6-0 switchers, 2 are DCC On-Board models, and 2 are straight DC models. I have two each of black paint scheme and passenger service greyhound scheme. Someday I may convert the two DC loco's to DCC, but not for now. The greyhound DCC decoder went belly-up so I'll have to...




modelrailroadforums.com




I went back later and used smaller diameter wire instead of what this posts shows.
This gentleman used some cut down Kadee #5 centering springs to add pickups: Make Easy Tender Truck Pickups

This should give you some ideas.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Only want to add: If the same thing happens on all your switches, this proves it's not the switches. IE. The chances of all the switches being flawed is zero.. I too think it's a wheel gauge or side to side axle movement situ.


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

telltale said:


> Only want to add: If the same thing happens on all your switches, this proves it's not the switches. IE. The chances of all the switches being flawed is zero.. I too think it's a wheel gauge or side to side axle movement situ.


Its only the switches that have larger dead zones, because only 6 wheels pick up.


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

And one last Q&A session. Do you know how to get the shell off the loco, the diagram doesnt help me. I have the bottom of the chassis off and took out the screws under the boiler, but it wont come off.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

The USRA Guy said:


> Its only the switches that have larger dead zones, because only 6 wheels pick up.


Yes. Short wheelbase locos will tend to stall on unpowered frogs and insulators. But you were talking derailment prob, not continuity problem...IE. Why do you bring up dead zones now ? No experienced modeler disputes that..


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

telltale said:


> Yes. Short wheelbase locos will tend to stall on unpowered frogs and insulators. But you were talking derailment prob, not continuity problem...IE. Why do you bring up dead zones now ? No one disputes that..


I was talking about the dead zones because im wanting to add tender pick-ups on my 0-6-0, and that was the reason why. The derailment prob was fixed


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

The USRA Guy said:


> I was talking about the dead zones because im wanting to add tender pick-ups on my 0-6-0, and that was the reason why. The derailment prob was fixed


Oh wait...nvm, i just realized what you were talking about....


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

The USRA Guy said:


> And one last Q&A session. Do you know how to get the shell off the loco, the diagram doesnt help me. I have the bottom of the chassis off and took out the screws under the boiler, but it wont come off.


There are two tiny screws under the boiler above the steam chests, and one at the rear of the frame under the cab. The two tiny screws go through plastic tabs, and there are little nubs behind those tabs as well. So once the screws are removed, the little tabs have to gently pried off the frame. They don't take much to break (don't ask how I know that), so be careful. I think I ever take mine apart again I'm going to file or grind those nubs off.
These are a pain to get the shell off, no way around it.


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

flyboy2610 said:


> There are two tiny screws under the boiler above the steam chests, and one at the rear of the frame under the cab. The two tiny screws go through plastic tabs, and there are little nubs behind those tabs as well. So once the screws are removed, the little tabs have to gently pried off the frame. They don't take much to break (don't ask how I know that), so be careful. I think I ever take mine apart again I'm going to file or grind those nubs off.
> These are a pain to get the shell off, no way around it.


Yeah, i took off the shell last night, read on the Bachmann forum how to do it. Was terrified that i would break off the steps if i pushed too hard😱. Finally i got it off though.😧


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

There are online tutorials about using the copper spring plate from Kadee #5 couplers to make tender pickups. I did this on a 70's Tyco 0-4-0 and it turned it into a surprisingly good crawler.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

USRA, sorry, I didn't see post #9...


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

telltale said:


> USRA, sorry, I didn't see post #9...


Lol


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

I have finally freed my little locos of their miserable, disgusting, oily "smoke" units! At first I thought that this feature was funny (not realistic, but still entertaining)...until I took off the shell. The oil was everywhere (I didn't overfill, in case you were wondering), my stack was beginning to melt😱, and this was when I decided to rip the units out. I had to completely disassemble both locos and clean all of that horrible oil out of the gears and motor. Now they happily go around the yard without leaving oil everywhere.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Good call! My home is smoke free, in more ways than one.


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

Man that stuff smelled bad😵 I can't understand why they have these installed in their locos, it only makes everything messy and for the ones that you can't turn off, its either take it out or melt your shell😑


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

I just realized that Bachmanns exploded diagram for the newest edition of the 0-6-0 is completely wrong. Its actually the diagram for the old split chassis version, how has this gone un-noticed? Or is this just my model that got a mis-printed instruction manual?















Old manual is on the bottom, new is on the top. If you look closely, you can see that both diagrams are exactly the same, even though the actual locos are completely different.


----------

